# iCal & MobileMe : erreur de synchro



## Gnubox (21 Août 2008)

Bonjour

je suis abonné à MobileMe depuis son lancement, et je dois être un des
rares utilisateurs à ne pas avoir trop souffert des dysfonctionnements
du service, mais aujourd'hui, j'ai ma dose.

J'utilise ce service avec :
- à la maison, un MacMini sous 10.5.4 à jour (iTunes est également à jour)
- Un Macbook, également sous 10.5.4 et également à jour
- un iPod touch, non jailbreaké et également à jour du firmware (2.0.2)

Jusqu'à aujourd'hui, tout marchait nickel. Mais depuis ce soir,
impossible de synchroniser mon iCal sur le Macbook.
A chaque tentative, j'obtiens le message suivant :
"Impossible de synchroniser Calendriers en raison de données
incohérentes. Confirmez que les données de votre ordinateur sont
valides, puis réinitialisez Calendriers sur MobileMe au niveau des
préférences."

J'ai bien entendu essayé toutes sortes de choses, en passant par la
suppression du macbook de la liste des ordinateurs enregistrés sur mon
compte MobileMe, de réinitialiser des données de synchro, j'ai même
installé un OS X tout neuf, fait les mises à jour et je rencontre
toujours le problème.


Et pendant ce temps là, tout fonctionne nickel sur mon Mac Mini et sur
mon iPod Touch


Suis-je le seul à rencontrer sur problème ?
Une explication ?

Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer...

Merci

Bonne soirée

P.S. : j'ai bien lu le fil ici : http://forums.macg.co/4748271-post301.html
mais comme je le précise plus haut, j'ai tenté de réinitialiser la synchro sans succès
Par contre, je ne comprends pas bien comment "Confirmer que les données de votre ordinateur sont
valides..."


----------



## vleroy (21 Août 2008)

j'ai eu un soucis similaire (avec une autre application)
ouvre les préf mobile me, et déconnecte toi du service
puis reconnecte toi
moi tout est rentré dans l'ordre


----------



## Gnubox (21 Août 2008)

Merci de la réponse, mais j'ai bien entendu essayé ça
Comme je le précise dans mon précédent message, j'ai même été jusqu'à réinstaller un OS X tout neuf, fait les mises à jour, configuré MobileMe et rien n'y fait...
Je suis un peu perdu

Bonne soirée


----------



## arroldo (21 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

A l'adresse http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=275041 un internaute propose la solution ci-dessous, je l'ai partiellement appliquée (sauvegarder et revenir à la base du calendrier et réinitialisation) et ça fonctionne désormais.

En espérant que ce lien puisse vous être utile.

Olivier Christinat

Hello, 

J'ai pu résoudre le problème de synchro iCal sur plusieurs Mac par la procédure suivante :

Sur le Mac qui contient les données que vous voulez sauvegarder :

1. Tout d'abord, par sécurité, exporter dans iCal chaque calendrier. Sélectionner un calendrier puis Fichier>Exporter.

2. Sauvegarder la base de donnée iCal qui sera réimportée plus tard : Fichier>Sauvegarder iCal ce qui donne un fichier .icbu sur le disque dur (Ne perdez pas ce fichier, c'est vital).

3. Créer un nouveau calendrier vide (peu importe le nom) et effacer tous les autres calendrier puis quitter iCal. Synchroniser avec MobileMe, ceci permet d'effacer les anciennes données sur MobileMe.
Attendez quelques minutes que la synchronisation soit effective et aller vérifier sur www.me.com que les calendriers sont bien effacés et remplacés par notre calendrier vide (ne pas oublier de fermer sa session sur me.com).

4. Aller dans les Préférences Système>MobileMe. Dans l'onglet de synchronisation décocher synchroniser avec MobileMe (si il est est actif), puis dans les options Avancé , supprimer les autorisations de tous les ordinateurs (soyez patient, c'est pas très réactif).

5. Lancer iSync et dans les préférences, cliquer sur Réinitialiser l'historique de synchronisation. Cela prend quelques secondes.

6. Dans iCal, Fichier>Restaurer iCal et sélectionner le fichier .icbu qui permet de recréer de nouveaux calendriers et d'effacer le calendrier vide (attention de ne pas fusionner tous vos calendriers en 1 seul).

7. Préfs Système>MobileMe>Synchronisation>Avancé : Autoriser votre Mac en demandant de remplacer les données de MobileMe par les données de l'ordinateur (flèche vers MobileMe).

8. Vérifier sur www.me.com si c'est OK (faut patienter quelques minutes avant).

C'est tout pour le moment.

Sur les autres Mac

9. Préfs Système>MobileMe>Synchronisation : Vérifier que MobileMe ne synchronise pas avec MobileMe

10. Dans iCal, noter les événements que vous ne voulez pas perdre sur un bout de papier, créer un nouveau calendrier vide et supprimer les autres. Quitter iCal et le relancer. Restaurer avec le fichier .icbu que vous aurez copié du premier Mac.

11. Dans iSync, répéter le point 5.

12. réfs Système>MobileMe>Synchronisation>Avancé : Autoriser le Mac en demandant de remplacer les données de l'ordinateur par celles de MobileMe (flèche vers le Mac).

Voilà, c'est fini. Il suffit de refaire les étapes 9 à 12 sur tous les Mac. Chez moi, maintenant tous les calendriers se synchronisent correctement. C'est long et fastidieux à faire mais comme cela fonctionne à nouveau correctement, cela en vaut la peine.

Bonne chance

Bernie


----------



## pfraud (1 Septembre 2008)

J'ai exactement le même pb que vous tous et j'ai eu un grand espoir en lisant le post d'Olivier.
C'est long et fastidieux mais bon. J'ai tout fait et maintenant tout est planté: j'ai ce p...de message de données incohérentes sur mes deux ordis. La synchro ne se fait plus avec mobile.me.

Accessoirement j'ai un autre bug bizarroïde lié à tout cela: quand je vais dans les prefs d'Isync d'un des deux ordis (tous en 10.5.4), l'historique de synchro est grisé ainsi que la coche du haut à gauche et le tout ...clignote!!!!! et reste figé comme çà, sans pouvoir faire quoique ce soit.
Jamais vu ce bug avant nulle part. C'est bien leur nouvelle synchro à Mobile.me! Ce en quoi elle ne marchait pas non plus sur .mac. On n'a pas perdu grand chose.

J'ai trouvé une manip à faire pour la synchro sur l'Apple support US:

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1679

En grenouillant par là j'ai vu une manip à faire dans Terminal.
Bonne chance moi je suis pas capable de taper dans Terminal, j'ai trop peur.

Merci d'avance à celui qui nous sortira de tout ce pastis.


----------



## doc_ced (8 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

j'i lu attentivement tous les posts sur le sujet mais j'ai un autre type de panne avec Mobile Me et je ne m'en sors pas.
Je viens de remplacer le disque Dur de mon MacBook Pro la semaine après une grave panne (si, si, cela arrive...). Du coup, réinstallation complète de mon système (j'en profite pour mettre un DD qui tourne à 7200 tours et 4 Go de Ram !), je récupère tous mes documents grâce à Time machine et le tour est joué.
Avant de relancer une synchronisation avec Mobile me, je prends bien garde de supprimer l'enregistrement de cette machine dans mon compte Mobile Me, histoire de ne pas avoir de conflit par la suite: je me dis que, comme la machine a un coeur tout neuf, le compte Mobile Me risque d'y perdre ses petits et mes info par la même occasion....
Pour info, sont synchronisés aussi sur le compte mon imac et mon iphone.
Je relance donc mobile me sur le MBP, me connecte sur le compte et procède à "l'enregistrement de l'ordinateur" ...... 30 min d'attente et toujours la rosace qui tourne !!!! Plusieurs tentatives: rien n'y fait: IMPOSSIBLE d'enregistrer le "nouveau" macbook pro" dans la liste des ordinateurs profitant de l'abonnement !!!!!!!
Je précise bien que tout fonctionne parfaitement bien pour l'imac et l'iphone.
Je ne sais plus que faire.  Qq a une idée ????
Merci et @+


----------



## vleroy (9 Septembre 2008)

doc_ced a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> j'i lu attentivement tous les posts sur le sujet mais j'ai un autre type de panne avec Mobile Me et je ne m'en sors pas.
> Je viens de remplacer le disque Dur de mon MacBook Pro la semaine après une grave panne (si, si, cela arrive...). Du coup, réinstallation complète de mon système (j'en profite pour mettre un DD qui tourne à 7200 tours et 4 Go de Ram !), je récupère tous mes documents grâce à Time machine et le tour est joué.
> ...



tu as fait comme j'ai indiqué dans le post #2?
J'avais le mêm soucis que toi après une réinstallation... Les autres fonctionnaient nickel sauf le MBP


----------



## JPD (11 Septembre 2008)

Depuis aujourd'hui les synchro ne fonctionnent plus,
je me retrouve avec plusieurs fois le meme calendrier ou des groupes plus ou moins complets...
j'ai essaye de reinitialiser la synchro ca ne marche pas.
J'ai commence a faire comme conseille dans le post mais apres avoir vide iCa et fait une synchro il existe encore des calendriers sur MobileMe.:rose:
J'ai de calendriers publies ils sont sur MobileMe mais quand je souhaite m'abonner depuis un autre ordi on me dit que ca n'existe pas...:hein:

A l'aide...:sick:


----------



## doc_ced (11 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> tu as fait comme j'ai indiqué dans le post #2?
> J'avais le mêm soucis que toi après une réinstallation... Les autres fonctionnaient nickel sauf le MBP



Re,

je l'avais fait mais j'ai retenté le coup au cas où ...... Rien à faire, l'enregistrement de l'ordinateur dure depuis plus de 30 min (la rosace tourne et cela ne va pas plus loin) !!!!
Je déprime....


----------



## JPD (11 Septembre 2008)

J'ai l'impression de m'en etre sorti 

D'abord verifier que tous les postes ont la version MobileMe et pas .Mac.
Sauvegarder le calendrier maitre.
Vider tous les calendriers sur tous les postes.
Reinitialiser la synchro avec un calendier vide.
Verifier sur MobileMe que le calendrier est bien vide.
Restaurer le calendrier.
Faire la synchro vers MobileMe.
Puis synchroniser les postes a partir de MobileMe.
Pour moi ca a l'air d''avoir marche...


----------



## hadef (21 Septembre 2008)

pareil pour moi aprés des jours de galères en fait c'est tout simple il faut revider le calendrier mobileme puis faire les synchro


----------



## hadef (21 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> tu as fait comme j'ai indiqué dans le post #2?
> J'avais le mêm soucis que toi après une réinstallation... Les autres fonctionnaient nickel sauf le MBP


en fait j'ai du faire comme toi mon disque dur a rendu l'âme sur le macbook pro et plus rien synchro de ical est incohérente. En fait une fois que tu écrases le contenu de mobile me avec ton ical du macbook vide les synchro sont faites. Puis comme tu as eu la bonne idée de stocker par exportation tes calendrier sur une clé usb tu les reinstalle sur ical et le tour est joué plus d'incohérence. voilà
j'espère t'avoir aidé.


----------



## ruben (29 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J ai bien lu quelques trucs (pas tout y avait quand meme beaucoup) donc j espere ne pas perdre votre temps avec mon probleme:

J'ai OS X 10.6 Macbook, reformate le disque il y a quelques jours... iCal marchait bien jusqu a ce que:

1. iSync synchronise avec mobileme.... et j ai donc perdu tous mes ical events et calendrier sur iCal

2. Par contre, sur mobileme, ils y sont bien comme ils l'étaient sur iCal

3. je ne peux PLUS RIEN FAIRE avec iCal: plus creer de nouveaus calendriers, plus aller dans "preferences" et je suis OBLIGE de "forcer quitter" pour quitter iCal


QUE FAIRE???? (je m'en fou de perdre l'info dessus, c'etait tout neuf de toute manière)....

Merci bcp d avance


----------



## ruben (29 Septembre 2008)

sorry 10.5 evidemment


----------



## redfilm (1 Octobre 2008)

Après suivis scrupuleusement et à la lettre les explications données, tout fonctionne normalement sur mes 2 MAC Pro. (la tour et le portable).
En tout cas, merci infiniment pour tes explications Arroldo, ça m'a sorti une véritable épine du pied!


----------



## jeltaria (16 Janvier 2009)

Hello,

ca fait des mois que jai ce probleme. Apple a tout essayé pour finalement me dire que MobileMe avait des bugs et que cetait comme ca.

Au final, la synchro entre mon iphone et www.me.com fonctionne parfaitement, mais pas avec mes ordis.
Je viens dacheter un macbook pro tout neuf, et meme probleme : je synchronise sans soucis mes mails, mes contacts, mais pas mon calendrier...

Je ne sais plus quoi faire vu que cest sur liphone et sur www.me.com quil ya toutes mes infos de calendrier, et pas sur mes mac... quelquun a une solution svp svp ? :s


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2009)

Un GRAND merci à Aroldo qui vient de me sortir d'une panade sans nom!!!

Manip un peu longue, mais qui FONCTIONNE!!!

Yesss!!!

Bravo!


----------



## coccinelle69 (2 Juin 2009)

Bonjour!
Moi aussi j'ai régulièrement le message suivant: 

« Les calendriers nont pas pu être synchronisés en raison de données incohérentes. Confirmez que les données de votre ordinateur sont valides, puis réinitialisez Calendriers dans les Préférences Système de .Mac. »

J'ai contacté Apple (Apple care et aide mobile me par chat).

Voici la réponse:
*Mettre son calendrier sur l'imac ou le macbook à jour comme on le souhaite.* Eventuellement restaurer le dossier calendars (qui se trouve dans MacHD/utilisateurs/maison/bibliothèque) avec time machine.
*Ensuite "écraser" le calendrier du nuage avec celui du mac,* en faisant une synchro avancée où on choisit de remplacer les données de Mobile Me par celles de l'ordi.

En effet, ce message d'erreur indique que les données du nuage sont corrompues et ne pourront plus se synchroniser avec rien. Il faut donc les réinitilaiser comme je l'ai indiqué ci-dessus...


----------



## Alycastre (26 Août 2009)

Merci Araldo pour la manip...

Question à deux balles :rateau: , quelqu'un aurait-il une soluce pour récupérer les calendriers sur MobileMe ou dans l'iPhone ?.
Parce que mes calendriers sur les machines sont obsolètes, et j'aimerai bien tenter un reset des infos MobileMe ( qui sont bonnes, elles) pour me sortir définitivement de ce m*****r de synchro


----------



## esales (26 Août 2009)

Je pars du principe que tu es sous Léopard.

Préférences / MobileMe / Synchronisation / Avancé... / Réinitialiser les données de synchronisation / Dans le sens MobileMe vers le Mac

Tu peux tout rénitialiser ou juste le calendrier (à choisir dans le menu).


----------



## Alycastre (27 Août 2009)

esales a dit:


> Je pars du principe que tu es sous Léopard.
> 
> Préférences / MobileMe / Synchronisation / Avancé... / Réinitialiser les données de synchronisation / Dans le sens MobileMe vers le Mac
> 
> Tu peux tout rénitialiser ou juste le calendrier (à choisir dans le menu).


Trop facile ....:rateau: C'est le b.a.-ba de MobileMe !
Non, les données, comme pour beaucoup de personnes, sont corrompues sur MobileMe, et ce qui se rapatrie depuis MobileMe est foireux, calendriers d' il y a plusieurs mois !!! L'iPhone continu de se synchroniser sans problème avec le "nuage" et inversement, par contre, il est impossible de faire quoique ce soit depuis les machines, dans les deux sens.
D'où ma question: comment récupérer les données calendriers de MobileMe ou de l'iPhone ?
C'est fort de café, sur Safari et dans l'iPhone je dispose de tous mes calendriers, mais il est impossible de les télécharger ou sauvegarder, car là est la solution ultime: écraser les données sur MobileMe et repartir sur de nouvelles bases


----------



## Alycastre (28 Août 2009)

Alors je me réponds ...
J'ai tout écrasé et cela remarche ... Merci Apple :mouais:


----------



## fanfans (10 Septembre 2009)

Alycastre a dit:


> Merci Araldo pour la manip...
> 
> Question à deux balles :rateau: , quelqu'un aurait-il une soluce pour récupérer les calendriers sur MobileMe ou dans l'iPhone ?.
> Parce que mes calendriers sur les machines sont obsolètes, et j'aimerai bien tenter un reset des infos MobileMe ( qui sont bonnes, elles) pour me sortir définitivement de ce m*****r de synchro


Bonjour à tous. Moi aussi Je cherche depuis plusieurs jours à récupérer les données qui sont sur le calendrier de mobile me ( données que j'ai faite depuis plusieurs PC à l'étranger ) et que je n'arrive pas à récupérer sur ical. Aucune synchro possible. J'insiste, pour moi le plus important est de garder ce qui est inscrit sur mobileme. J'ai donc réinitialisé plusieurs fois les différents dossiers ical, jetté les préferences, créé une nouvelle cession, suivi plusieurs procédure du forum, rien n'y fait... infos importante je suis en 10.4.11 ( donc pas de nuages ). Toujours le même message en final : Incohérence des données, etc... Que faire??? n'y a t-ll une façon de réinitialiser mobile me, en sauvegardant auparavant les données  qui sont sur le serveur??? Autres solutions???


----------



## TiTNiCo (23 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai bien lu vos posts.
Contrairement à vous, mon calendrier maître est celui présent sur mon iPhone.
Que dois je faire pour sauvegarder le calendrier de mon iPhone avant de vider tous les calendriers?
Pour infos mon iPhone est synchronisé avec un PC sous Seven... et donc pas de sauvegarde de calendrier possible actuellement sous Seven!
Merci pour vos réponses, j'en peux plus de voir mon iMac me demander toujours la synchro de mon iCal!
J'avais pensé à fusionner mon iPhone avec le Mac et ainsi envoyer le calendrier de l'iPhone vers le Mac mais je ne me souviens plus de la manip!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h08 ----------

Ne pouvant pas attendre, j'ai recopier les 2 mois futurs qui me sont le plus important et je effacer toutes les données MobileMe du calendrier et j'ai tout retapé.
La synchronisation se fait bien sur mon iPhone et mon iMac!
Je pense avoir trouvé la raison: j'avais des rendez-vous datant de 2008... maintenant j'ai configuré MobileMe pour effacer l'historique supérieur à 2 mois


----------

